# Breeders who need to see you in person before they quote a price..



## LottaLoveToGive (Nov 26, 2011)

Am I the only one who thinks of this as an unethical way of doing business?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Good breeders carefully screen people before placing one of their precious puppies with a stranger. Telling you the price of a puppy before you've been approved is premature. Some breeders may be comfortable getting to know someone over the internet, but some may require a face to face. Many also request references.

So, no, I do not think asking to meet you before telling you the price of a puppy is unethical. To me, it is the mark of a responsible breeder.


----------



## LottaLoveToGive (Nov 26, 2011)

I understand the screening part and totally agree, however, what does meeting a potential buyer in person first have to do with the price? I'd like to know.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I have no experience with a breeder wanting to meet before quoting a price. 

But dear Walter (my father's name) you dear sweet kitty...hold open the gates for us.
Rachel. do you have your sweet baby? I may not have kept up with all the threads..


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

LottaLoveToGive said:


> I understand the screening part and totally agree, however, what does meeting a potential buyer in person first have to do with the price? I'd like to know.


Maybe I misunderstood your question. Could you be more specific? What exactly did the breeder you are referring to say to you?


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Ladysmom said:


> Good breeders carefully screen people before placing one of their precious puppies with a stranger. Telling you the price of a puppy before you've been approved is premature. Some breeders may be comfortable getting to know someone over the internet, but some may require a face to face. Many also request references.
> 
> So, no, I do not think asking to meet you before telling you the price of a puppy is unethical. To me, it is the mark of a responsible breeder.


I am not so sure about that. We got our babies from the same highly responsible breeder. She gave me a price ...or at least a window before she screened me. There is something about refusing to give you a price..or at least a window...before talking to you that doesn't sit well with me. It seems that you tell the person what to expect and if they are okay with that you go forward. Yes, there are people who never would expect to pay $$$$ for a pup...they should be given the grace to opt out. Some people want a Malt, but have absolutely no idea what it will cost. Why not be up front? After enough research you learn...but you can't learn if a breeder wants your credit score before they tell you what a fluff baby will cost.


----------



## LottaLoveToGive (Nov 26, 2011)

Sylie said:


> I have no experience with a breeder wanting to meet before quoting a price.
> 
> But dear Walter (my father's name) you dear sweet kitty...hold open the gates for us.
> Rachel. do you have your sweet baby? I may not have kept up with all the threads..


I'm not sure I understood your question.


Ladysmom said:


> Maybe I misunderstood your question. Could you be more specific? What exactly did the breeder you are referring to say to you?


This is exactly what was said. 



> I Have 2 males and a female . 2 are ready for homes . The smaller boy I'm holding a little longer .
> I'm glad you said what you did on seeing them before given money . I agree totally . To tell you the truth
> I need to meet the people getting my dogs . I put a lot into my lines over the 40 plus years breeding and showing . I WILL NOT SHIP as I said I need to meet all and see that they are getting the right homes .
> I can not give you a price in emails . something I do not do . I have 2 prices on the 2 pups . and to the right people . Some times I will work things out .


Just fyi I did not ask for a pup to be shipped. That's just info she was adding in. 

I just don't buy into "to the right people" bit. I'm being honest. That's like me calling a clothing store and asking what the cost of a dress is and the store saying, we'll tell you when see you. it seems to be like they're sizing you up financially.


----------



## LottaLoveToGive (Nov 26, 2011)

Sylie said:


> I am not so sure about that. We got our babies from the same highly responsible breeder. She gave me a price ...or at least a window before she screened me. There is something about refusing to give you a price..or at least a window...before talking to you that doesn't sit well with me. It seems that you tell the person what to expect and if they are okay with that you go forward. Yes, there are people who never would expect to pay $$$$ for a pup...they should be given the grace to opt out. Some people want a Malt, but have absolutely no idea what it will cost. Why not be up front? After enough research you learn...but you can't learn if a breeder wants your credit score before they tell you what a fluff baby will cost.


Exactly.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Maybe she meant that each individual puppy was a different price? Females are usually more expensive than males.

Sometimes what we write doesn't come across the way we mean it. Without having that particular breeder here to explain herself, I guess we'll never know.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

To clarify for you. I didn't understand if you got your pup, or were just looking at a breeder. Honestly, this is a hard road and you must follow your heart. If for any reason you are uncomfortable, you must move on...until every clicks. Finding your Maltese angel is a magical experience. You must follow your heart and settle for nothing less than love....you feel love for the breeder...you feel intense love for the puppy who you only have a picture of. Follow your heart, and if it doesn't feel good, move on . It is a wonderful experience. The more you work, the greater the reward. In the end the reward will be a beautiful angel. Oh, and if you make a big mistake...the reward will be a beautiful angel. No matter what choices you make, where there is a Maltese involved the end of the story is kisses and love and soft white angels.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Buying/selling a puppy or adopting/placing a rescue dog is not, in my opinion, a "one size fits all" endeavor. I've been on both side of both situations and how I've handled these situations might be very different from how someone else handles them; there is no right or wrong. Back in 1998 I applied to adopt an older puppy mill dog from a shelter in the midwest, filled out their application, wrote a 3-page letter about myself, my lifestyle, my dog, my petsitter, and my plan for incorporating another dog into my life. I also sent pictures of my home, my yard and my dog. Some might think that it was a bit of overkill but I wanted the shelter folks to have some sense of who I was and what I was about. I was turned down because the shelter felt that that particular dog would not do well in my environment. While I was disappointed, I was also pleased that they took the time to get to know me and cared enough about the dog in need that they were willing to wait for the right home for her. Three weeks later they contacted me to say that the dog I wanted to adopt was pregnant at the time of my inquiry, had whelped 2 healthy puppies and would I be interested in adopting one of the puppies as they felt a puppy would integrate better into my lifestyle. That's how Gracie came to be a member of my family and almost 13 years later I am still grateful for how things worked out. Later I started taking in and placing rescue dogs and the applications that caught my eye were the ones where people gave me a sense of who they were and what they were able to give to a little one in need. Along the way I purchased a show quality puppy, did lots of research and contacted lots of breeders. The breeders who rose to the top were the ones who wanted to communicate by phone, wanted to meet me and wanted me to meet their puppies. I never asked about price in my initial communications; if I wasn't comfortable with the breeder or the puppies it would have been a "no go" no matter what the price was. Now I breed occasionally. I won't commit to a sale without first meeting the potential owner and having the owner meet the puppy. I also do not ship puppies and do not discuss price via email. My typical response to an email inquiry is either (a) I do not have any puppies available at the current time and no plans for a breeding in the near future; or (b) I have or will have puppies and would love to get to know more about you. Please give me a call at xxx-xxxx. As I said, there is no right or wrong way; each party has their own expectations and it might work out for both parties or it might not.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

To me, if the quoted email is what the breeder sent you, seems to be a breeder who is careful about who they place their puppies with and there is nothing wrong with that, IMO. It doesn't sound like he/she is refusing to give a price until he/she meets you, just that it's not something that was brought up in a first email inquiry. Did you specifically say ' how much are they?' and the breeder refused to answer? They should at least be able to give you a ball park of their price range. If it's a good ethical breeder, they would not be basing the price on how 'wealthy' you seem to be. If it's not an ethical reputable breeder, who knows what the thought process is. 

The tone I got from the email was just being careful about where they place the puppies and esp. if they get a lot of inquiries, may not give full info on the first response. Did you try calling her/him? I didn't get any red flags though from what you were sent.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I pretty much agree with Stacy. It doesn't mean they won't give you a price - just not at the moment until there is more info. I do think a price should be given before you go see a pup. That's only fair. I know of one byb who upped the price $1,000
when the people got there to see the pup. Luckily the people turned around and left.
That was just wrong IMHO, to charge more after the fact. They came a long way to see that puppy with the intention of buying.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

I look at this two ways:

1) Bless the ethethical breeders. After what happened to the Yorkie breeder, where her babies were stolen, I can see why a breeder, would be very cautious about quoting a price to someone they haven't met yet. I don't even tell people that I randomly meet on walks how much my babies were. It's just being cautious. That could be this breeders reason.

or

2) An unethical breeder, wants you to see the baby, if you oooh and ahhh and go crazy, may jack up the price. 

I am sure there may be other legitmate reasons, or other reasons, but those were the two that popped into my head.

It is a shame if a potential buyer does have to travel a good distance and not have a least of window of what the cost may be, but then again, it brings me back to the Yoirkie story, and it's just a very touch situation, not actually knowing the person.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

LottaLoveToGive said:


> I'm not sure I understood your question.
> 
> 
> This is exactly what was said.
> ...


I can understand what your concern is, that perhaps the breeder may be trying to figure out how much you can afford, but based on this email, I think you should not assume the worst intentions. Email communications often lack full context which of course can lead to misunderstanding. There are several reasons why a breeder may wish to not disclose price in email and while you may be thinking of one that is not well intentioned, there are several more that may be very well intentioned indeed. 

Buying dogs is not like buying a dress. An ethical breeder wants to know who you are. They also may have different prices on different puppies and may wish to see which puppy fits your situation best. For that reason they may not want to quote you the two different prices because then some people would pick the puppy based on price rather than the more important factors.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I don't blame you for being turned off by the wording in their email. IMO, the breeder sounds like she may be willing to adjust the price of a puppy for the right homing situation. HOWEVER, I do feel that a breeder (or any person selling anything) should be willing to (at the minimum) give you a very close estimated price in an email communication. In that same communication they would also want to protect themselves with the legal fine print things that allow the breeder the freedom to find the perfect homes for their pups and turn down situations that they determine to be inappropriate. Wishing you all the best.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

From the tone of the e-mail, it sounds like the breeder is exercising caution in placing her babies which is a good thing. Since you have never had a Maltese, this may be why the breeder is not quoting a price to you and seems somewhat wary. Like Mary (?) said, different puppies can be different prices. It sounds like since you are a prospective first time Maltese buyer, the breeder would like to get to know you better. I would call and talk to her/him on the phone. Please don't be discouraged. You will get a better idea after talking with the breeder. With the breeders I have talked with, I ask for a price RANGE.. e.g. " What is your price range for pet quality boys/pet quality girls?" Usually I get an answer like, males start at 1800 and up and girls start at 2500 and up. Don't quote me on the prices, these are just examples.. :blush: Most breeders are willing to give you a range without quoting a price on a particular pup. Sometimes the breeder has not decided yet what she wants to ask.. :thumbsup:


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

The wording is a little funny, you might be better off speaking with her over the phone. I understand her concern in placing her puppies in the right home, but you have to make sure it's right for you too. While purchasing a puppy is a life changing event it's also a business transaction and you have to be comfortable with it. I'd ask her to give you a range so you know what to anticipate before making the trip to visit the puppies, and before you fall in love. I think you have to be comfortable with the breeder as much as they are with you. Good luck.


----------



## LottaLoveToGive (Nov 26, 2011)

This is rather frustrating because I don't think a lot of you understood where I'm coming from. Right now it's all a moot point since I already have a puppy and don't plan on purchasing another. I understand the "screening process", but no one has been able to give me a straight answer as to why breeder would not at least give you a BALLPARK knowing you're driving from a long distance. 




Ladysmom said:


> Maybe she meant that each individual puppy was a different price? Females are usually more expensive than males.
> 
> Sometimes what we write doesn't come across the way we mean it. Without having that particular breeder here to explain herself, I guess we'll never know.


No, she didn't mean that. If that was the case she could have given me several options. Like girls go between x -x amounts, and boys are x-x amounts, OR, My prices for the pups range from x-x. Especially a breeder you told you live HOURS away from. Do they really think I'm going to travel all day long without knowing a price first? who does that? not everyone is rich. I called a place last week and asked the price, they quoted me $4,000. Now i'm glad that person did that. they knew I was driving all the way from CT. I would have been pissed if they refused to quote me a price over the phone to find out after HOURS of driving that it was an astronomical price. Might as well been 20k. You know what I mean? What's the big mysery? Just give me a BALLPARK and let ME choose whether I want to pay or travel for it. 
Another option would be to say something along the lines of, "I only sell my pups locally since I don't quote prices over the phone, this way you don't have to drive 8 hours to find out". And still that's still shifty, if you ask me.



MaryH said:


> Some might think that it was a bit of overkill but I wanted the shelter folks to have some sense of who I was and what I was about. I was turned down because the shelter felt that that particular dog would not do well in my environment. While I was disappointed, I was also pleased that they took the time to get to know me and cared enough about the dog in need that they were willing to wait for the right home for her. Three weeks later they contacted me to say that the dog I wanted to adopt was pregnant at the time of my inquiry, had whelped 2 healthy puppies and would I be interested in adopting one of the puppies as they felt a puppy would integrate better into my lifestyle. That's how Gracie came to be a member of my family and almost 13 years later I am still grateful for how things worked out. Later I started taking in and placing rescue dogs and the applications that caught my eye were the ones where people gave me a sense of who they were and what they were able to give to a little one in need. Along the way I purchased a show quality puppy, did lots of research and contacted lots of breeders. The breeders who rose to the top were the ones who wanted to communicate by phone, wanted to meet me and wanted me to meet their puppies. I never asked about price in my initial communications; if I wasn't comfortable with the breeder or the puppies it would have been a "no go" no matter what the price was. Now I breed occasionally. I won't commit to a sale without first meeting the potential owner and having the owner meet the puppy.


With all due respect, you still haven't stated WHY you won't quote a price. What does price have to do with screening? They are two seperate proceedures. Why do you have to see the person to quote a price? I'm sorry, but I'm having a real hard time understanding this, and to be honest it sounds underhanded and I think this is important for breeders to know this because us as loving pet owners usually have to jump through hoops and around the moon to get a pup, and rightfully so! because when it comes to giving a dog, any dog, whether $$$ or free, should go to the right and proper home. Still, if you quote a price over the phone and the person coming for a dog didn't pass the screening, what does it matter? Why are thse two processes inter-connected? 
I'm open to listening to legit, reasonable explanations, and I haven't gotten one yet. Let's not argue about semantics.



bellaratamaltese said:


> To me, if the quoted email is what the breeder sent you, seems to be a breeder who is careful about who they place their puppies with and there is nothing wrong with that, IMO. It doesn't sound like he/she is refusing to give a price until he/she meets you, just that it's not something that was brought up in a first email inquiry. Did you specifically say ' how much are they?' and the breeder refused to answer? They should at least be able to give you a ball park of their price range. If it's a good ethical breeder, they would not be basing the price on how 'wealthy' you seem to be. If it's not an ethical reputable breeder, who knows what the thought process is.
> 
> The tone I got from the email was just being careful about where they place the puppies and esp. if they get a lot of inquiries, may not give full info on the first response. Did you try calling her/him? I didn't get any red flags though from what you were sent.


Then we must not have read the same email. I did ask specifically for a price. Told her I was traveling from afar.





It's funny how everyone always warns you about unethical, bad breeders, and how they are basically in every corner of the earth, but when you bring up a subject like this, everyone finds it hard to believe. Why is it hard to believe? it's not all one-sided. I traveled far because (I) was in search of a good breeder. I knew I would have no problems locating a pup because people can tell from meeting me I'm a shower-er of love. But just like they have to approve of me, I have to approve of them as well.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Perhaps if you shared the entire email so we can see exactly what you asked this breeder it would be easier to understand. We are only seeing her response so it is taken out of context. With the breeder not here to explain herself, it is impossible to second guess her intentions.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Look, here's a hug for you and your new baby. Personally, I just think it's better to talk to a breeder on the phone, then you can get a feel for each other, so don't be upset about that. It's really hard to tell who is on the other side of the e-mail.

I am a pet Mommy only. I have 3 babies. And I'm telling you, and maybe no one else is even thinking along these lines but me, not sure if you heard about the Yorkie breeder who had her babies stolen right from her house  and an older one in need of daily medical needs.

I gotta tell ya, I would have a real hard time trusting anyone, both sides, without a phone call and meeting them.

It just may be how the breeder handles placing her babies. Sorry, and I mean that I didn't really read her response (sorry). But when I was looking for a baby, I felt so much better talking with a breeder. I think if I were a breeder, I wouldn't put a price in an e-mail either. I hope that makes sense.

The Yorkie thing has given me lots to think about sadly. When I heard about it, I picked up my Maltese welcome mat outside my front door. I know that sounds silly, but I just don't now trust anyone I don't know, when it comes to my babies.

This may be so far off topic, and I am sorry. But I did always feel so much better talking with a breeder.

I will be real honest, I hate talking about price ugh. I know we have too, but it really is the last thing that I get to. That may sound so odd, but I want a feel good feeling from both sides.

E-mails are good in one way, in general, but in some ways, not so good.

Sorry again, if I am off topic. I think If I were a breeder ****faint***  I truly thing I have been called to be a furbaby Mommy only, and I am a VERY trusting person, but when it comes to the little darlings, my radar is always up.

I honestly wouldn't like it if a breeder would put x amount of dollars in an e-mail. I'd rather they say, give me a call, and we can discuss this. It's not hiding the price of the babies, but it's a special blessing to have one, I know you know that , and the breeder wants to make sure the babies are placed in the best of homes.

I know alot of what I posted is a bit off topic, but that's just my take on things.

Hope this helps and give kisses to your new baby. What a joy.


----------



## LottaLoveToGive (Nov 26, 2011)

There is no other context. I asked what the price was and that's the response she gave me. It's cut and dry. 

Me: I'm looking to adopt a male Maltese. I live in CT. What are your prices? 

Her: The response I pasted above. 


No offense but I feel like i'm speaking to happy happy robots who think the world is all pink and fluffy. Does anyone ever get angry at stuff here?

Thanks, for the input allheart.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Ladysmom said:


> Perhaps if you shared the entire email so we can see exactly what you asked this breeder it would be easier to understand. We are only seeing her response so it is taken out of context. With the breeder not here to explain herself, it is impossible to second guess her intentions.


Totally agree with this. You are getting frustrated with us but I based my answer on what you shared. We didn't have all the information. I think a breeder should at least be able to quote you ball park when asked, as I said in my response to you. 

Another thing to consider is that if the breeder has been breeding for over 40 years, this is not a younger breeder. I'm not making excuses since I dont' know exactly what happened (since we only got part of it) but just something to throw out there. 

To answer what I think your question is - if someone contacted me and wanted to come see my puppies and was driving a long distance, I would most definitely make sure they knew the price before hand. I would never withhold that information because by driving to see puppies, you're obviously a serious buyer and you're right, if it's out of your budget, it would just be wasting time.


----------



## LottaLoveToGive (Nov 26, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

LottaLoveToGive said:


> No offense but I feel like i'm speaking to *happy happy robots who think the world is all pink and fluffy*. Does anyone ever get angry at stuff here?


 
Maybe it would be possible to agree to disagree? There are a lot of passionate people from all over the world on this site - with all different types of backgrounds and financial situations. Several of us HAVE agreed with you, many have not. I don't always like the responses that I get to posts, but that's the nature of a forum. IMO, name calling is offensive and not necessary. We all very much want to see you happy and enjoy the diversity and shared experiences that this site has to offer.


----------



## LottaLoveToGive (Nov 26, 2011)

That's name calling?

I'm sorry. I'm just used to shooting from the hip, but I never mean to insult. In fact I try not to.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Oh, believe me, Rachel - there have been (and will be) spirited debates on this forum. But, the bottom line is that we all share a common bond, our love for our babies. While I don't think happy robots is name calling (funny, but not name calling), maybe others are more sensitive than me. I'm pretty thick skinned.

BTW - I saw Olympia's photos in your other thread, and she is simply adorable!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

I do have to admit in "real life" I have been told I think everything is lollipops and gumdrops...ahhhhh. But Bonnie is right, our one commond denomator is the extreme love for these precious ones.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Rachel - In all my searching for a Maltese - and it took me 9 months I always got a price range. My feeling is if you don't get a range (maybe that's the way they work) then you should have just crossed it off your list if you were uncomfortable about it. There are lots of breeders out there so then you go onto the next one, if it's an issue. I would not have traveled for hours and hours without some parameters. It feels to me like you're bashing the breeder of your puppy on a public forum (or was this another breeder than the one you got Olympia from who you also drove 9 hours to meet) and if it was/is such an issue you should have pursued it further with the breeder, privately. Asked her the questions that you're asking us. Pushed her for what her reasons are. I know there are breeders who charge a lot of money for their pups and I was not able in good conscience or financially to do that so I waited until the right opportunity. I had gone without a dog for many years...a few months more wouldn't make a difference because this is a member of my family. I think Olympia is beautiful and will be a wonderful family member.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

LottaLoveToGive said:


> There is no other context. I asked what the price was and that's the response she gave me. It's cut and dry.
> 
> Me: I'm looking to adopt a male Maltese. I live in CT. What are your prices?
> 
> ...


I wasn't going to say anything about your comment above ... but, sorry I can't resist. 

I have been with the SM family for a long time. So, I laughed when I read the above (I highlighted it in pink for you :HistericalSmiley "Happy happy robots" makes me think of an updated version of "The Stepford Wives":HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

Seriously, we are a family of loving and caring women. And, yes, we do get mushy at times. But, believe me, we don't always agree. Personally, I am in awe of all the intelligent, caring, loving, and witty women we have on SM. I feel it an honor to spend time here with them. So, I felt the need to speak up about my SM family. :chili::chili: 

In addition, I think you have gotten several different opinions on your question ... and, from very intelligent and thoughtful women. And responses from breeders ... of whom are all first class and reputable breeders. Trust me, you are blessed to have so many women take time to try and help answer questions for you. We care, period.



Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Oh, believe me, Rachel - there have been (and will be) spirited debates on this forum. But, the bottom line is that we all share a common bond, our love for our babies. While I don't think happy robots is name calling (funny, but not name calling), maybe others are more sensitive than me. I'm pretty thick skinned.
> 
> BTW - I saw Olympia's photos in your other thread, and she is simply adorable!


Good post, Linda. :goodpost:



allheart said:


> I do have to admit in "real life" I have been told I think everything is lollipops and gumdrops...ahhhhh. But Bonnie is right, our one commond denomator is the extreme love for these precious ones. What?!?! Just lollipops and gumdrops?!?! How about chocolate?!?! :HistericalSmiley: Yes, Christine, you can be very, very sweet. But, I do think you also put a lot of thought into what you share with us on SM. And, as with all of our SM family ... I have learned so much along the way with you sharing your own personal experiences in regard to our precious fluff babies.:tender:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> Rachel - In all my searching for a Maltese - and it took me 9 months I always got a price range. My feeling is if you don't get a range (maybe that's the way they work) then you should have just crossed it off your list if you were uncomfortable about it. There are lots of breeders out there so then you go onto the next one, if it's an issue. I would not have traveled for hours and hours without some parameters. It feels to me like you're bashing the breeder of your puppy on a public forum (or was this another breeder than the one you got Olympia from who you also drove 9 hours to meet) and if it was/is such an issue you should have pursued it further with the breeder, privately. Asked her the questions that you're asking us. Pushed her for what her reasons are. I know there are breeders who charge a lot of money for their pups and I was not able in good conscience or financially to do that so I waited until the right opportunity. I had gone without a dog for many years...a few months more wouldn't make a difference because this is a member of my family. I think Olympia is beautiful and will be a wonderful family member.


Sue ...:goodpost: 

I, too, think it should have been pursued further with the breeder, privately ... because, although it might not be the case, it does appear as though a breeder is being bashed on a public forum. I don't mean to offend you. It's just an honest opinion.

I, too, think Olympia is beautiful.

And, I do hope in the end, all of your questions are answered. I personally am not going to spend time interviewing a breeder if I don't feel comfortable with the answers I am getting. There are too many wonderful and reputable breeders out there.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

LottaLoveToGive said:


> Am I the only one who thinks of this as an *unethical* way of doing business?


Unethical is a bit strong just because someone has a different approach than you.



LottaLoveToGive said:


> I'm not sure I understood your question.
> 
> This is exactly what was said.
> 
> ...


I don't see this as a valid analogy in that a puppy is a living being who will be around for 15 years or so. Not at all the same as dress shopping.



LottaLoveToGive said:


> This is rather frustrating because *I don't think a lot of you understood where I'm coming from*. Right now it's all a moot point since I already have a puppy and don't plan on purchasing another. I understand the "screening process", but no one has been able to give me a straight answer as to *why breeder would not at least give you a BALLPARK knowing you're driving from a long distance*.


I must be one of the ones who doesn't understand where you're coming from. I didn't read the breeder's response to be "I will only give you a price when you get here." I read it for exactly what it said which was that she doesn't give prices in emails. If I asked the question and got that response I would reply asking if there was a convenient time for me to call and chat with the breeder. Not everyone loves communicating via email and a lot can be missed or lost in translation.




LottaLoveToGive said:


> *No, she didn't mean that.* If that was the case she could have given me several options. Like girls go between x -x amounts, and boys are x-x amounts, OR, My prices for the pups range from x-x. Especially a breeder you told you live HOURS away from. Do they really think I'm going to travel all day long without knowing a price first? who does that? not everyone is rich. I called a place last week and asked the price, they quoted me $4,000. Now i'm glad that person did that. they knew I was driving all the way from CT. I would have been pissed if they refused to quote me a price over the phone to find out after HOURS of driving that it was an astronomical price. Might as well been 20k. You know what I mean? What's the big mysery? Just give me a BALLPARK and let ME choose whether I want to pay or travel for it.
> Another option would be to say something along the lines of, "I only sell my pups locally since I don't quote prices over the phone, this way you don't have to drive 8 hours to find out". And still that's still shifty, if you ask me.


Without having spoken with the breeder how exactly do you know what she meant?



LottaLoveToGive said:


> With all due respect, you still haven't stated WHY you won't quote a price. What does price have to do with screening? They are two seperate proceedures. *Why do you have to see the person to quote a price?* I'm sorry, but I'm having a real hard time understanding this, and to be honest it sounds underhanded and I think this is important for breeders to know this because us as loving pet owners usually have to jump through hoops and around the moon to get a pup, and rightfully so! because when it comes to giving a dog, any dog, whether $$$ or free, should go to the right and proper home. Still, if you quote a price over the phone and the person coming for a dog didn't pass the screening, what does it matter? Why are thse two processes inter-connected?
> I'm open to listening to legit, reasonable explanations, and I haven't gotten one yet. Let's not argue about semantics.


I never said that I would only quote a price in person and I don't believe that the breeder with whom you communicated said that to you either. I'm happy to quote a price or a price range by phone once I get some assurance that the person I'm speaking with is shopping for a dog, not a dress, and that this person might be someone I'd like to speak with in the future .... like over the next 15 years or so.




LottaLoveToGive said:


> There is no other context. I asked what the price was and that's the response she gave me. It's cut and dry.
> 
> Me: I'm looking to adopt a male Maltese. I live in CT. What are your prices?
> 
> ...


Yup, and I'm starting to get a bit ticked off.



LottaLoveToGive said:


> That's name calling?
> 
> I'm sorry. I'm just used to *shooting from the hip*, but I never mean to insult. In fact I try not to.


Sometimes shooting from the hip backfires. Many people have chimed in on this thread with the majority saying things like "I'm not sure I/you understand the question/answer." At least a phone conversation is a two-way conversation in the present moment. Rather than having one exchange of emails with a breeder and then coming here to talk about her potentially unethical practices, maybe if you had offered to call her you might have walked away, with or without a puppy, at least having your questions answered by the breeder herself, not people on an internet forum who don't know you, don't know the breeder, and don't really know the price of her dogs.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

I think Mary's post above is very informative, especially from a breeder's perspective.

I have to tell you, and I may have said this before, I would be so uncomfortable, with just e-mail communication. If the breeder responded back, (and this one did not), I have a boy/girl puppy ready at x price, born this date, and I require x deposit and she/he can be available for you on x date.

Now some may feel that is okay, but that would not give me a warm fuzzy feeling. 
I would think, don't you want to know about me? It truly would bother me. I know you didn't ask all that information, and meant no harm, with your e-mail question, but matters like these to me our best initially done via a phone call.

Hope this all makes sense. I want the breeder to know about me and vice versa and as the conversation continues, it is delightful.

It's not quite the same, but imagine receiving an e-mail from a mother of a child, the same age as your child, and you do not know the mother, and she is inviting your child for a sleepover. Wouldn't you want to grab the phone and call right away to find out about the Mom, and then meet the Mom. Not the same thing, but somehow, sort of the same category.


----------



## LottaLoveToGive (Nov 26, 2011)

I don't have time to get into all the posts yet, but i want to make it clear that I'm not talking about the breeder I used. The breeder I used was a perfect lady in every way possible. Let's just make that clear. READ first before you start giving me your opinions and start getting facts all twisted.


I don't get it. The topic is a very valid concern. No one here knows WHO I was referring to. It was a concern of mine, and what better place to bring it up than a pet forum. It's like if you're not licking eachothers asses here you don't belong. I guess it's a topic you should bring up in a non-maltese forum. 

Maryh, I don't care how much you want to defend your pov. I think it's wrong and unethical. That is the perfect word for it. You post the same exact question on a regular forum and people would think that's nuts. It's a disgusting way of doing business. 


I also don't know how many times I have to repeat that we're not talking about the screening process. I STILL have not recieved a straight answer. 

I clearly do not belong here. I have my puppy, we were fortunate to offer her a wonderful home. I'm lucky and Olympia is lucky. I guess you just can't have an opinion here. Boy, was joining this place a big mistake. You people need to get a real life. 


Good luck. Health to all your dogs.

eta: if anyone REAL wants to talk or ask questions, you can reach me at [email protected]


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

LottaLoveToGive said:


> I don't have time to get into all the posts yet, but i want to make it clear that I'm not talking about the breeder I used. The breeder I used was a perfect lady in every way possible. Let's just make that clear. READ first before you start giving me your opinions and start getting facts all twisted.
> 
> 
> I don't get it. The topic is a very valid concern. No one here knows WHO I was referring to. It was a concern of mine, and what better place to bring it up than a pet forum. It's like if you're not licking eachothers asses here you don't belong. I guess it's a topic you should bring up in a non-maltese forum.
> ...



Yes you posted a valid question - but you asked for opinions without giving the forum all the 'facts' of the situation. Sorry, not a mind reader.

Honestly, i hope you are just upset and don't really mean it when you say _It's like if you're not licking eachothers asses here you don't belong._ because I find that very offensive and not true. 

Your first post on this subject was 
*Breeders who need to see you in person before they quote a price.. (title)
Am I the only one who thinks of this as an unethical way of doing business?*


So not a whole lot of info was given when you asked for opinions and then got upset because people didn't understand your question. This thread would not have been 'controversial' if you had supplied enough information so we knew what you were asking - and then if it hadn't gotten snippy when people didn't understand what the question was. 

Good luck with your new puppy.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

LottaLoveToGive said:


> I don't have time to get into all the posts yet, but i want to make it clear that I'm not talking about the breeder I used. The breeder I used was a perfect lady in every way possible. Let's just make that clear. READ first before you start giving me your opinions and start getting facts all twisted.
> 
> 
> I don't get it. The topic is a very valid concern. No one here knows WHO I was referring to. It was a concern of mine, and what better place to bring it up than a pet forum. It's like if you're not licking eachothers asses here you don't belong. I guess it's a topic you should bring up in a non-maltese forum.
> ...


:angry:

I have to take issue with your ridiculous statement that MaryH is in anyway taking an unethical position. She is trying to help you to understand the breeder's perspective as have several of us here who feel we do not know the motives involved in why the breeder did not quote you a price. You CLAIM to know that she wants to charge you a price based on how much money you have, but you also have NO IDEA what her true motives are. You have JUMPED to conclusions. 

Perhaps you should take a few steps back and reassess. The word unethical is part of the reason that some of the breeders here have taken issue with your original post. Most of us have no idea if the breeder is in fact ethical or not. We simply do not have enough information to make assumptions. Yet you again have made assumptions in your response to MaryH. You do not know her. But many of us here do know Mary very well. We know her to be a VERY ethical breeder who has devoted herself to this breed in a 1000 ways including fostering for rescue, diligently working on the AMA health committee and coming here to answer questions from new Maltese owners with her wide ranging expertise. 

Your response to her and to several of us who have tried to give you some food for thought is rude and "disgusting." Do I sound like a pink fluffy robot now????


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

In summary, I hope this thread goes away. We have all stood on our heads, to try and see your perspective, the breeders perspective, without knowing all the information, which we shouldn't, and then sadly it went south really bad. I find it so sad.

You have a new baby, and should be over the moon happy. Not insutling people who do not deserve it at all, but were only trying to help.

I find this so upsetting. I don't even thing your breeder would be pleased with all of this. I truly mean that.

Just enjoy your baby, and realize that only e-mail communication strictly is defientely not the way to go.

I fear you are not happy and you should be, with a new precious bundle of joy.

To me, this is all very sad.


----------

